# Nockenschaltwerk elektronisch wofür ??



## lorenz2512 (4 April 2005)

Hallo,
was fängt man eigentlich mit einem elektronischen Nockenschaltwerk an( mit Drehgeber und elektronischer Auswerteinheit), wird das Schaltwerk für Längenabhängige Meßungen verwendet?? Wenn das so ist, warum nicht einfach einen schnellen Zähler mit Drehgeber, und dann die Werte abfragen und auswerten??
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2005)

Im Prinzip kannst mit dem Ding natürlich machen was du willst  :wink:.
Wir haben die Geräte früher für zwei Verwendungen genutzt:

1: Als Wegaufnehmer an Hub- bzw. Fahrwerken mit einfachen Motoren oder FU. Die Nocken kannst du Programmieren und man kann verschiedene Programme anwählen. Vorteil war, daß der Einrichter ohne Eingriff in die SPS die Werte für die Nocken anpassen konnte.

2. Wenn die SPS zu langsam war, um bei einem schnellen Vorgang auf Initiatoren zu reagieren, kam ein Nockenschaltwerk zum Einsatz, daß dann z.Bsp. Wegabhängig direkt Ventile ansteuern konnte.

Eigenlich sind die SPS' en von heute schnell genug, um diese Aufgaben selbst zu übernehmen (Ausnahmen gibt's immer). Außerdem können über die modernen Eingabegeräte Rezepte und Parameter eingestellt werden, was bei den einfachen Textanzeigen früher viel aufwendiger oder unmöglich war.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 April 2005)

Hallo,
danke für die schnelle Antwort. Das hat meinen Verdacht erhärtet, die Dinger sind zwarschnell, aber noch ein Bediengerät verwirrt den Bediener, und kostenmäßig nimmt sich das dann auch nichts. Gibt aber immer noch Hersteller für elektronische Nockenschaltwerke, aber das ist wohl nur was für extrem schnelle Operationen.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## ralfm (4 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

oder bei (einfachen) Maschinen, die mit einer Relais-/Schützsteuerung ausgestattet sind, aber einige Sensoren/Aktoren in nem bestimmten Fenster abfragen/betätigen.
Kenne das noch von Verpackungsmaschinen, die sowohl mit Nockenwerk als auch mit SPS angeboten werden.

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 April 2005)

Hallo,
ich kannte Nockenschaltwerke aus der Waschmaschine, und aus Gassteuergeräten, und Zeitschaltungen, das mit dem Drehgeber war mir neu, und ich konnte mir nicht vorstellen wofür man soviele Schaltpunkte mit Drehgeber braucht..
mfg
dietmar


----------



## mertens2 (12 April 2005)

*für superflotte anwendungen, werkzeugmaschinen*

Gibts auch von siemens als S7-300-Zählkarte
Die Biester setzt man dann ein, wenn man die pseudo-nocken nicht in der sps erzeugen kann, weil die zykluszeit zu lang ist. entweder erzeugt der nocken dann ein signal, welches das zyklische programm unterbricht und eine sofortige reaktion ermöglicht, oder die reaktion erfolgt über schnelle direktausgänge auf der nockenschaltwerkkarte.

Z.B. positionierung bei werkzeugmaschinen

gruß


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2005)

Also wenn Du mir zeigst, wie Du mit Deiner SPS und 200µS Genauigkeit beispielsweise den Klebstoffauftrag steuerst (natürlich totzeitkompensiert), dann verzichte ich gerne auf mein Nockenschaltwerk.


----------



## lorenz2512 (6 Mai 2005)

Hallo,
@ Gast X: Ich habe mir jetzt mal von Deutschmann ein Nockenschaltwerk angesehen, hat bald nichts mehr mit einem mechanischen Nockenschaltwerk zu tun, superschnell, anbindung an SPS über MPI oder Profibus usw..., das ist wirklich eine Alternative zur reinen SPS-Lösung (allein vom Preis), und man kann es in sein Gesamtkonzept integrieren ohne zusätzliche Bediengeräte.

mfg
dietmar


----------



## Oberchefe (6 Mai 2005)

Wenn es um Geschwindigkeit geht haben die Nocken nichts mehr in der SPS verloren, da steuern sie direkt (ggf. per Optokoppler getrennt) die Magnetventile. Wenn dann noch eine minimale SPS-Funktionalität (natürlich ebenfalls mit voller Speed) gefordert wird, dann schaust Du besser nicht bei Deutschmann vorbei sondern bei ein paar ehemaligen Deutschmann-Mitarbeitern:
www.digitronic.com

Da bekommst Du das Nockenschaltwerk auch in die SPS integriert (z.B. für die S7 oder die CLX).


----------

